# Basic NFS question



## Phishfry (Jul 5, 2017)

I am fully enjoying my tiny NFS Fileserver and I wonder if I can run both nfs_server and nfs_client on the same box. An caveats?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> I am fully enjoying my tiny NFS Fileserver and I wonder if I can run both nfs_server and nfs_client on the same box.


Yes, that's not a problem.



> An caveats?


None I know of.


----------

